# keeping a bearded Dragon and Salmonella??



## invasion (Nov 20, 2010)

I would really like a bearded Dragon have been reading up on the net about them and I think it would really enjoy owning one. The only thing that is stopping me at the moment is the Salmonella risk I keep reding about

So wanted some real advice from you guys?? 
My main concern is when I handle a Bearded dragon, it is going to make contact with my clothes, and other things in the house. what are the real chances of catching salmonella from cross transfer like this ??

I am fanatical about washing my hands so that isn't going to be a problem but I cant see how you can never come into contact with other things in the house and not leave traces of salmonella that memebers of tha family could come into contact with??

Any advice really appreciated


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i have 2 and im not dead yet hun lol and i used to kiss my leo and still not dead . if you disinfect vivs , wash hands after use etc then no need to worrie


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Just practice good hygiene (wash hands, wash vivs regularly) and you will be absolutely fine. Salmonella can only be passed on to you if you put their faeces (or possibly saliva) anywhere near your mouth, which I'm hoping you won't want to do! 
My AFT has been tested for salmonella, she has it, but all I do is wash my hands and am careful with handling her faeces and my health is absolutely fine, and the rest of my family have no problems with it either.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Yup, totally agree with everything that has been said. You don't have to be OCD with washing your hands - just have common sense.

I've kissed my Bearded Dragon goodnight, nearly every night for the past 4 years, and I'm all good. And now my Tegu gets the same (carefully I might add).


----------



## Anna_x (Jun 2, 2009)

Just don't lick it or anything.


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

what you don't read about is most animals carry salmonella. practise good hygiene and there isn't any problems...

people are more likely to get it from their dogs i think, as i'm sure a lot of people don't wash their hands every time they stroke their dogs....

i dont have dogs.... :/


----------



## XtrmJosh (Nov 22, 2010)

I think what they're trying to say is that you shouldn't try making the new sushi. Instead, care for your dragon and yourself properly (by washing the viv, and your hands, thoroughly) and you will be fine.

This was a big concern for me, too, but I've read up on it and salmonella, generally, only exists in their intestines... This basically means that you can only really get it if you eat their poo or wee. Their vomit can also carry it. I reccomend using a poop scoop personally, no reason not to, they're only £7 at my local pet shop, and it saves having to touch the actual part which could give you salmonella poisoning. Though always remember that your pet will walk in his own poop from time to time, and if it's fresh, theres more chance that he could put it on your hands, and then the story gets long and boring.

BASICALLY, touching his poop / wee is like handling raw ready to cook chicken. Touching him is like handling a live chicken, in a farm or wherever you go when you want a bit o' hen.

Edit: I also could reccomend a product. Theres a thing you get in hospitals, like a squirty pump thing, that pumps a soap. You rub the soap on your hands and it drys there. It's called an anti bacterial wash, and salmonella itself is just a bacteria which the body see's as destructive. The body will attempt to remove it by all means possible (vomiting, diorreah, excessive urination...) until it's gone. That's why it does what it does. The anti bacterial wash stuff kills it on the spot, so if it were to enter your body through any means, it'd be dead and the body wouldn't see it as harmful. The stuff I use is linked below, and like I said it's 99.9% effective. I've only had my beardie for just under 2 weeks, but I've used this and cooked straight after, used it and picked my nose, licked my fingers, rubbed my beardie on my window, washed it with it, then licked that... (I am joking, by the way)... On a serious note, it's good! Always keep a bottle by your viv.

http://www.boots.com/en/Cuticura-Anti-Bacterial-Hand-Hygiene-Gel_52506/

Not reccomended for the kids, if they are young I guess theres a strong chance they'll try eat it or something. That would worry me. I guess if they are old enough, it's all good. Also, don't use it with cuts, it bloody hurts. And not for sensitive skin either, it's got a high acidic content.


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

as above mate, practice good hygiene and you wont get any issues, i keep and breed various reptiles and have never had salmonella issues


----------



## eileen (Nov 17, 2010)

agree with the above. i have close contact with mine. like i luv cuddling him and kissing him good night also, and im good too lol... no problems. just keep the viv clean, and wash your hands after handling his poop... and if you have to clean his bum of course too... anything like that. normal handling isnt dangerous...


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Just two things needed really

1) good hygeine is a must both in vivs and around them.

2) don't lick its bum its in the faeces


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

jo-jo-beans said:


> I've kissed my Bearded Dragon goodnight, nearly every night for the past 4 years, and I'm all good.


But 10 of my boyfriends have died....:lol2:....:devil:

Like the others have said good hygiene is enough, both my daughters handle our beardie and they are fine, I suspect they don't always wash their hands either....:bash: I do try...:whip:

windy


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Just two things needed really
> 
> 1) good hygeine is a must both in vivs and around them.
> 
> *2) don't lick its bum its in the faeces*


Made me giggle, tonnes!!!!!:lol2:
Good advice for all pets!! And friends and family as well, I suppose!!! :2thumb:


----------



## invasion (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for everyones input on this really appreciated and a lot of it made me laugh . I guess it comes down to common sense. I did just read something that was interesting:

You may use an antibacterial soap, but do keep in mind that many bacteria's are becoming resistant to antibiotics and antibacterial soaps may actually contribute to the problem and make a bacteria become resistant to some forms of antibiotics. 

Can I ask what you guys use to clean out..I have been told that a weak bleach soloution is best off all??


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I use hot soapy water, leave to dry off, then use a reptile-safe disinfectant. Seems to have worked so far!


----------



## Jeffers_56 (Jun 13, 2009)

you've got more chance of catching salmonella in a restaurant from badly cooked meat. and probably about the same chance as catching it from any other pet. very slim as long as you practice good hygiene like everyone else has said.

the reason there's such a fuss about it is because the APA with the help of Lush have been publishing negative propaganda on the net as they've now decided to pick on reptile keepers cos they got sick of hugging trees

god damn hippies.

but you did the right thing by asking. better to be safe than sorry


----------



## invasion (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks again everyone you have all been a big help


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

I think this gets a lot of hype about this in the news and on the net that is unnecessary, I remember someone posting some statistical data about salmonella a while ago saying no one in Britain has ever died has a result of reptile related salmonella and you were more likely to contract it from raw chicken. 

I use that antibac dry wash before/after.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

what people don't understand is 99% of dragons have salmonella
its part of there gut flora and fauna
now salmonella is graded a to z

a is bad

b would give you a belly ache

c to z are fine part of the gut

all mine have it 
from n to y there fine and so is my 18 month old baby who handles them

a simple fecal test is all you need to do


----------



## invasion (Nov 20, 2010)

How do you do this fecal test..is it something the vet does for you?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

invasion said:


> How do you do this fecal test..is it something the vet does for you?


Yep, or PALS:
Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> Yep, or PALS:
> Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals


 
give Mary a call at pals she will tell you what to do

say you need the same fecal test as mark at fire and ice

its that easy


----------



## XtrmJosh (Nov 22, 2010)

invasion said:


> Thanks for everyones input on this really appreciated and a lot of it made me laugh . I guess it comes down to common sense. I did just read something that was interesting:
> 
> You may use an antibacterial soap, but do keep in mind that many bacteria's are becoming resistant to antibiotics and antibacterial soaps may actually contribute to the problem and make a bacteria become resistant to some forms of antibiotics.
> 
> Can I ask what you guys use to clean out..I have been told that a weak bleach soloution is best off all??



Get some special disinfectant, can pick it up for a fiver at your local pet shop.




Ophexis said:


> Yep, or PALS:
> Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals


Sounds like a load of crap to me :lol2:


----------

